
People of the Web - Teen Millionaire - jyu
http://potw.news.yahoo.com/s/potw/52250/teen-millionaire
======
wallflower
I give her credit for taking initiative - timing/she was lucky, yes, but smart
enough to build a her own "brand", whateverlife.com (I think we can learn from
her that you don't have to be perfect/have a business plan to get going - just
get it going)

------
mikesabat
Cmon. One out of the 500,000 people making myspace pages gets some cash.
Really not impressed - although I am happy for her.Is there anything different
or innovative? Anything to be learned?

Hpe she is an industrious the next time around.

